#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-01-03
<mneptok> gotta love NM - http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4097/4747440725_09fed08e38.jpg
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-01-04
 * nick125 has finally established Vim > Emacs > Notepad > Rusty Nail > * > NetBeans >= Eclipse
 * mneptok is keybound to nano
<nick125> I finally got around to learning Vim..somewhat.
<nick125> It beats using Eclipse, that's for sure.
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-01-05
<kelms> anybody home
<protonchris> I am under the weather and won't make the meeting tonight.  Have a good one.
<kelms> hi there
<kelms> anybody there
<kenneth_> Anybody there
<kenneth_> night
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-01-09
<n0wje> hello everyone!
#ubuntu-us-nm 2012-01-02
<Manito> Hello
#ubuntu-us-nm 2012-01-04
<kelms> hi there
<kelms> hi there
<mneptok> ahoy
<kelms> night
#ubuntu-us-nm 2012-01-06
<ColonelPanik> Grants, Gnu Mexico is cold.
<mneptok> ColonelPanik: poke me if we get weather like the beginning of Feb 2011. THAT was cold.
<mneptok> oh, HAPPY BIRTHDAY NM!
